

Phood: Yelp + Artificial Intelligence - sidhantgandhi
http://sidhantgandhi.com/phood/

======
dantle
\- I'd like to specify how much money I'm willing to spend, or at least be
shown a number of dollar signs in the app.

\- The blurry pictures don't seem very useful, but the subtle parallax effect
is nice.

\- If the value-add on top of Yelp is supposed to be AI, how does it work?
Seems like it's just a filter that may or may not remember what you searched;
I have no indication of what is going on, and no feedback if it's working.

------
bobosha
not sure what's the AI bit...this appears to be a filter using the Yelp API.

